# Wow, Amazon is so desperate that it's now paying a $1K bonus to its warehouse staff; any ants thinking about going there?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Warehouse Team Member $3,000 Sign-On Bonus


New hires who show proof of their Covid-19 vaccination earn a $100 bonus their first day.Warehouse Team Member (Full-Time, Part-Time, Flexible Hours)Shifts: Day, Night, WeekendLocation:West Deptford, NJJob opportunities vary by location. We update postings daily with open positions.Hourly pay...




www.amazon.jobs




AIUI, this job is really hard, so maybe ants would prefer to make much less as a cushy ant?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Try this
I have done Herring-Salmon seasons back to back in Alaska


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


> Try this
> I have done Herring-Salmon seasons back to back in Alaska
> View attachment 602167


MAKING BANK!!!!!

Crabbing is how I staked my life


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Take one part home everyday till you can build a free car


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Warehouse Team Member $3,000 Sign-On Bonus
> 
> 
> New hires who show proof of their Covid-19 vaccination earn a $100 bonus their first day.Warehouse Team Member (Full-Time, Part-Time, Flexible Hours)Shifts: Day, Night, WeekendLocation:West Deptford, NJJob opportunities vary by location. We update postings daily with open positions.Hourly pay...
> ...


The ants might be interested if Amazon would provide free applesauce jars for urinating on the job. 

It must have been expensive for the workers to constantly supply their own jars.

I'll say this for Amazon, they probably have the cleanest restrooms around.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

This Great nation took care of us during the pandemic with some great program's and has promised to continue doing so while we weather the fallout from the virus. Big Tech has had a good ride Off the Government, subsidies from investors monies and the work from it's workers backs time to give back. Time to go back to the Unions


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here is the deal why amazon is always hiring .
I have drove many amazon workers. The answer i am getting from workers . 
( Amazon burns there workers out ) This is a common answer .
They will not move workers around different positions . I drove one worker on her last day she quit . 
She said her job was to stuff packages . Get in a step ladder over and over with a package stuff it up. The pain her her legs and back made her quit. She was not old 30s . Another worker said they did not think the could do the job for another day. There back hurt so bad from lifting packages . You get hired for a job and you never move positions . how bored you would get ! 
Other factories ford gm so on will move a worker every hour on the assembly line . This way the worker will know many jobs wont get burned out same over and over . One job hurts your arm . Well its only for an hour . And the mental wear down over and over. Only another hour i get to move . This helps moving people .. 
No matter how easy a job is if you lifting pulling pushing crouching bending
After 8 hours a day and a few weeks it will start to hurt no matter how health young you are .


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

It was only a matter of time they were only successful because they gave them breaks


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know. $1,000 is great, but adding a job that you probably will get fired for on you're resume isn't worth it. From what I heard working at Amazon...it's like a baseball player who hit's 20 home runs a year. Amazon says, okay hit 25 home runs. The baseball player does it and hit's 26 home runs. Then Amazon says, "hit 35 home runs." The baseball player hit's an all-time career high of 34 home runs. Amazon writes him up because he didn't do his quota. 

Then Amazon wants 35 home runs again and he only hit's 31. Well, he's gone. They fire him because he couldn't do it. Although they use some sort of other metric obviously this is how they work. No matter how good you are they keep raising the bar like some cruel joke.


----------

